# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Wie gehts weiter, 4 Jahre nach OP

## Michi1

Nachdem ich Heute beim Urologen war ist jetzt 4 Jahre nach Op und 3 Jahre nach Bestrahlung der PSA Wert wieder am steigen. Mein neuester Wert 0,27 ng/ml . Der Uro macht sich schlau was mit PET CT möglich ist und wird mich diese Woche zurückrufen. Tabletten nehme ich bis jetzt noch keine.

----------


## Georg_

In meinem Therapiealgorhythmus empfehle ich bis zum PSA Wert von 2,0 zu warten und dann ein PSMA PET/CT machen zu lassen. Sieh Dir doch bitte den KISP Text an, ist quasi ein Reiseführer.

Georg

----------


## Michi1

Ich warte jetzt erst mal ab bis ich einen Anruf vom URO bekomme. Als ich ihm diesen Wert von 2,0 gesagt habe hat er gemeint er muss sich mit den neuen Leitlinien auseinander setzen. Ich schreib schon wie´s weitergeht.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Michi,

Du bist doch auch bei der TK versichert ? oder irre ich mich da . . .
da wird es doch in Berlin bezahlt, da lohnt sich auch für Dich die Reise oder ?

Ich werde dort auch hinfahren, habe schon mit denen telefoniert, bekomme innerhalb einer Woche einen Termin.

Dir alles Gute, 10 Jahre werden wir doch wohl noch durchhalten  . . .

----------


## Michi1

Ich bin bei der SBK.

----------


## Stefan1

OK, hatte ich falsch im Kopf.

----------


## Michi1

Gestern hatte ich den Rückruf vom URO. Er schlägt vor in 2 Wochen eine Hormonbehandlung zu beginnen. Er hat etwas gesagt von zuerst muss eine Tablette genommen werden und dann folgt eine Spritze. Hat das schon wer gemacht ?

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Michi,

deine vom Urologen geplante Behandlung haben schon viele von uns erhalten und du wirst sicher viele Ratschläge erhalten.
 Es soll damit der Testosteronspiegel gesenkt werden, denn Testosteron fördert das Wachstum des Krebses.
 Die Senkung des Testosteronspiegel senkt durch das Bremsen des Krebswachstums dann auch den PSA-Wert.

Hast du dir die Namen der Tablette und der Spritze aufgeschrieben?

Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## Michi1

Wie die Medikamente heißen weiß ich ja bis jetzt noch nicht. Aber ich werde es mir sagen lasen und einen Zettel mitnehmen und aufschreiben Danke für den Hinweis.

----------


## Rudi61

> Gestern hatte ich den Rückruf vom URO. Er schlägt vor in 2 Wochen eine Hormonbehandlung zu beginnen. Er hat etwas gesagt von zuerst muss eine Tablette genommen werden und dann folgt eine Spritze. Hat das schon wer gemacht ?



Hallo Michi,

geh davon aus Du bekommst erst mal 4 Wochen Bicalutamid Filmtabletten. Und dann zwei Wochen nach Beginn Bicalutamid-Einnahme eine dreimonatsspritze (oder evtl. eine einmonatsspritze) Leuprone oder etwas vergleichbares wie z. B. Enantone, Trenantone, Eligard, Zoladex, Pamorelin oder Suprefact.

Das haben leider schon viele hier gemacht, ich auch.

Mehr dazu:
Basiswissen Kapitel 8.5 ab Seite 110
dort findets Du auch die typische  Nebenwirkungen auf Seite 115


Es schadet auch nicht, bei allen Gott vertrauen, beim Arzt vor den Beginn einer Hormonbehandlung nachzufragen was Du genau bekommst und wie das wirkt. (Wobei es natürlich nichts an der Behandlung und den Nebenwirkungen ändert)

Alles Gute und Viele Grüße
Rudi

----------


## carloso

Hallo Michi1
Meine Urologin hat bei 0,4 ng/ml PSA PSMA PET / CT machen lassen und war positiv aber wie länger man wartet um so besser das Ergebnis. 
Mein Verlauf ist unter Myprostate zu lesen, aber es muss nicht jeder die gleichen Nebenwirkungen haben.
Manchmal habe ich noch Hitzewallungen nur meine Kräfte schwinden, werde schnell Müde.

Gruss Karl

----------


## Michi1

Habe gerade gelesen wie es dir geht aber eine habe ich "noch" nicht. Den Katheter, da wurde ich verschont, ich habe mir sogar einen künstlichen Schließmuskel inplantieren lassen da ich komplett inkontinent war. Jetzt ist alles schon fast 2 Jahre o.k. Ich habe keine Schwierigkeiten mit Wasserlassen mehr.

----------


## Michi1

Hab noch eine Frage: Stimmt es das man bei der Hormonentzugstherapie zunimmt ?

----------


## carloso

Hallo Michi1
Ich habe guten Appetit sogar Hungeratacken aber die ignoriere ich auch esse ich jetzt weniger weil ich angst habe zuzunehmen. Ich habe weder zugenommen noch abgenommen mein Gewicht ist bis jetzt konstant, leider zuviel mit 110 kg.
Auch die Brust ist gleich geblieben hab nicht bestrahlen lassen, aber das muss nicht bei jedem gleich sein.
Die erste 3 Monats.Depospritze hat nicht 3 Monate gewirkt so das der Testosteronspiegel in die höhe ging.
Vor der ersten 1 Monats-Depo Leuporin habe ich 14 Tage Bicalutamid 50 mg erhalten, warscheinlich wird das bei dir auch gemacht.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Michi1

Danke, ich frage weil ich mit eisernen Willen, ohne Sport, im ganzen 40 kg. abgenommen habe und ich stolz darauf bin das sich mein Gewicht bei 80 kg eingependelt hat.

----------


## uwes2403

Moin, dann solltest du unter HT mit Sport anfangen...z.B. ein wenig Krafttraining. Die Testosteronunterdrückung fördert leider den Muskelabbau. Ich merke es ziemlich deutlich, wenn ich mal eine Zeit zum Beispiel durch Urlaub oder inneren Schweinehund aussetzen.

----------


## Michi1

Ich hab einen großen Garten und da geht es dann bald wieder los. Ich schließe mich dem Ausspruch an "Sport ist Mord" und das mache ich schon immer so.

----------


## Georg_

Du hast aber nicht schon immer Hormontherapie gemacht. Die baut Muskelmasse ab und Fett auf. Du wirst es bereuen keinen Sport gemacht zu haben.

----------


## Michi1

Ich kenne bis jetzt meinen Körper genau. Habe bis vor ca. 20 Jahren viel Sport gemacht und dann einen Schuß vor den Bug bekommen. Ich war ein halbes Jahr halbseitig gelähmt und habe bis heute kein Gleichgewicht mehr. Ich muste sogar das Autofahren wieder lernen. Alles was ich jetzt noch mache, ich gehe wenn möglich alles zu Fuß. Der Weg zu meinem Garten ist schon, einfach, ca. 1000 Schritte. Wenn ich beobachten kann das viele einen Stock mit dem Aufzug fahren oder zum Zigarettenholen mit dem Auto und dann sehe das sie ins Fitnessstudio gehen dann kann ich nur lächeln. Bis jetzt habe ich mein Gewicht gehalten und werde es auch weiterhin.

----------


## Stefan1

> Hab noch eine Frage: Stimmt es das man bei der Hormonentzugstherapie zunimmt ?


Moins Michi,
ich mache die Hormonentzugstherapie jetzt 3 Jahre und habe  in der Zeit 6 kg zugenommen, ob das aber allein nur durch die Hormonentzugstherapie gekommen ist, glaube ich nicht, die 6 kg sind seit meinem 2. Herzinfarkt 8 / 2015 dazu gekommen.
Zu meiner Schande muß ich gestehen, ich habe leider ! meine Essgewohnheiten nicht geändert, das habe ich erst seit 4 Wochen gemacht, nach der PSA Verdreifachung . . .  :Stirnrunzeln:

----------


## Michi1

Guten Morge
Komme gerade von URO und habe eine Rezept bekommen:
1 Woche täglich 3x 1 Flutamid AL 250
nächste Woche  am Dienstg eine Spritze Trenatone Zweikammersprit

Ich hoffe ich hab es richtig aufgeschrieben.

----------


## Optimist

hallo Michi,

mit der  Trenatone-Spritze müsste der Testosteronwert *innerhalb eines Monats* im Kastrationsbereich liegen. 
Weil die Spritze mit dem Medikament Trenatone nicht bei jedem Patienten wirkt, sollte dein Urologe nach einem Monat den *Testosteronwert messen*. 
Bei mir hat die Spritze keine Senkung des Testosteronwertes erreicht, der Urologe hat nach der Messung sofort auf eine Pamorelinspritze umgestellt. Dann ist mein Testosteronwert schnell gesunken.

Zu den *Nebenwirkungen, die fallen bei jedem etwas anders aus.* Ich konnte mein Gewicht seit Beginn Hormonentzug vor ca. 18 Monaten halten, einfach war es aber nicht. Einfach abwarten was an Nebenwirkungen kommt. 

Ideal wäre es wenn dein Urologe auch vor der ersten Spritze den Testosteronwert misst, um einen Ausgangswert zum Vergleich zu haben.

Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## Michi1

Danke, das kann ich dann nächsten Dienstag ansprechen wenn ich die Spritze bekomme. Ich hab gerade gesehen es ist ja ein 3 Monatsdepot.

----------


## helmut57

Hallo Michi,

ich bekomme nun seit Januar 2017 alle 3 Monate eine  Pamorelin Spritze, davor habe ich 3 Wochen Bicalutamit Tabletten  bekommen. Ich bin allerdings im Unterschied zu den meisten hier nicht  operiert worden, sondern nur bestrahlt, daher ist mein Psa auch nicht  bei 0,0?? sondern jetzt bei 0,23 angekommen und laut DKFZ Heidelberg ist  jeder Wert unter 0,5 als positiv zu betrachten. Aber ich kann dir auf  jeden Fall etwas zu den Auswirkungen der Hormonbehandlung sagen, bzw.  wie es mir bisher damit geht. Am Anfang hatte ich ziemlich mit  Hitzewallungen zu kämpfen, aber das hat sich mitlerweile gebessert, das  Interresse an Sex ist gar nicht mehr vorhanden, auch eine Errektion ist  nicht mehr möglich, was zuerst nach der Bestrahlung alles noch machbar  war. Ich möchte aber noch etwas zum Thema Sport sagen, ich habe auch  gemeint ich müsse da nichts machen da ich ja im Sommer viel Fahrrad  fahre und auch viel laufe. Man hat mir in der AHB gesagt mit Laufen und  Fahrradfahren wird es nicht getan sein, Sie müssen Kraftsport machen,  was ich natürlich ignoriert habe. Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich trotz  geänderter Ernährung inerhalb 2 Jahre 5 Kg zugenommen habe und extrem  Muskeln abgebaut und im Gegenzug Fett augebaut habe. Ich habe jetzt im  Januar angefangen ins Fitnessstudio zu gehen, aber es ist natürlich  enorm schwer das Fett was sich in 2 Jahren angesammelt hat wieder weg zu  bekommen und auch der Muskelaufbau ist extrem schwierig. Ich bereue es  sehr, erst so spät zu der Einsicht gekommen zu sein, dass es ohne  gezieltes Krafttraining nicht geht. Ich wollte nur sagen, ich komme mit  der Hormonbahandlung und deren Nebenwirkungen ganz gut zurecht, aber man  sollte auf jeden Fall seine Ernährung anpassen und man sollte  Sport/Krafttraining  betreiben um dem Muskelabbau entgegen zu wirken.  Ich hoffe, dass bei mir in 9 Monaten dann nach 3 Jahren die  Hormonbehandlung wieder abgesetzt werden kann und mein Psa dann auch  weiterhin bei 0,2 bleiben wird. Ich drücke dir jedenfalls die Daumenfür  deine weitere Behandlung.
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Michi1

Ich komme gerade vom URO und hab mir meine 3 Monatsspritze abgeholt. Wenn Nebenwirkungen auftreten melde ich mich wieder, sonst ist für 3 Monate schluß mir Berichten.

----------


## carloso

Hallo Michi1
Möchte auf deine Frage an Benton beantworten. Es ist nicht jede gleich an Nebenwirkungen und nicht jeder spricht gleich an.
Du hast eine Trenatone 3 Monatsspritze bekommen und das sind die Nebenwirkungen zu lesen hier https://www.sanego.de/Medikamente/Trenantone/ 
Hitzewallungen können unangenehm werden auch Körperliche Leistung sinkt, deine Gartenarbeit wird dir schwerer fallen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Michi1

Danke dir für den Link. Da es bei mir ja erst eine woche her ist spüre ich bis jetzt noch nichts.Kann ja lustig werden. Aber wenns hilft !!!

----------


## Georg_

Michi,

im Basiswissen sind die Nebenwirkungen eingehend erklärt. Bei mir fing es nach zwei Monaten an, am Ende konnte ich fast alle im Basiswissen angesprochenen Nebenwirkungen ankreuzen.

Georg

----------


## Benton

Hallo Michi,

zu Deiner Frage: Meine Hormonentzugstherapie wird mit Eligard (Wirkstoff Leuprorelin)  und Bicalutamid durchgeführt. Die Nebenwirkungen sind genau so wie überall beschrieben, leider liegt auch eine Gewichtszunahme vor ohne dass ich eine Änderung meiner Essensgewohnheiten bemerkt hätte. Ich versuche mit Sport einigermaßen fit zu bleiben.

Gruß
Benton

----------


## Stefan1

Moins Michi,
ich mache jetzt seit 3 Jahren die Hormonentzugstherapie, kannst ja in meinem Profil alles nachlesen.

Außer Hitzewallungen welche für mich nicht tragisch sind, habe ich seit den 3 Jahren etwas an Gewicht seit meinem 2. Herzinfarkt 8/2015 zugelegt, was aber mit Sicherheit an meinen Essgewohnheiten liegt, leider.
Aber ich bin nun dabei meine Essgewohnheiten zu ändern . . .
sonst geht es mir sehr gut, weder Müdigkeit noch Schwäche, bin erst gestern wieder 600 km mit dem Wohnmobil mit Trailer und Pkw drauf gefahren, dann bin ich glücklich und zufrieden.

----------


## Michi1

Stefan dann wünsch ich dir das es dir weiterhin so gut geht und du noch oft mit dem Wohnwagen unterwegs sein kannst.

----------


## Stefan1

> Stefan dann wünsch ich dir das es dir weiterhin so gut geht und du noch oft mit dem Wohnwagen unterwegs sein kannst.


na ja, der PSA geht ja hoch . . .
aber mal sehen was der Wert im Mai zeigt.

----------


## Michi1

Ich melde mich wieder. 4 Wochen nachdem ich meine Spritze bekommen habe und möchte sagen GsD keine Nebenwirkungen bis jetzt.

----------


## Michi1

Gestern wieder neuer PSA-Wert. <0,07 also wieder alles im grünen Bereich. Am 1.7. bekomme ich meine zweite 3 Monatsspritze.

----------


## Michi1

Nachdem ich meine 2. Spritze bekommen habe hoffe ich das es weiter so bleibt und keine Nebenwirkungen auftreten.

----------


## Michi1

Heute am 3.12. wieder PSA festgestellt <0,07. Ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk. Die nächste Spritze wird ausgesetzt und erst dann nach erneutem PSA Wert sehen wir weiter.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Heute am 3.12. wieder PSA festgestellt <0,07. Ein schöner Weihnachtsgeschenk. Die nächste Spritze wird ausgesetzt und erst dann nach erneutem PSA Wert sehen wir weiter.



Moin Michi,

das ist gut. Könnte gut sein, dass das PSA sich kaum oder nur ganz wenig erhöht. Alles Gute weiterhin für Dich.

Gruß Harald

----------

